# Ceiling drywall cracking and popping sound



## 7346 (Feb 1, 2007)

We have a new floor/ceiling installed in formerly 2-story den. The floor was constructed with TJIs every 16 inches across a 13.5 foot span. The subfloor is glued and shank nailed everywhere and screwed in some places. The noises started primarily after drywall installation. We hear a cracking/popping sound with every step. I can recreate the noise by lightly pressing on the ceiling below. The drywall was installed properly (screws, no nails or adhesive). Any idea if this will go away or indicates a drywall product issue?

See this post which describes the exact same problem ... http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=8728. We do not believe it is a joist or subfloor problem. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Were joist hangers used? I-joists can move slightly in their joist hangers and cause noise.


----------



## 7346 (Feb 1, 2007)

Joist hangers were used. The joists are nailed at the bottom to the hangers. There is definitely allowable flex in the floor, but we did not hear any problem before the drywall was installed. It seems to make the noise right where you push on the drywall (near the hangers or in the middle). Our neighbors have the exact same new construction (same contractor) without the same noise.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Is there any duct work or other lines running thru the area, that may be pushing against the sheetrock, and not allowing it to sit directly against the framing?


----------



## 7346 (Feb 1, 2007)

There is no duct work. Only a few electrical lines for can lights and a ceiling fan. The cans do not seem to be causing any noise, and the fan is not yet installed.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Possibly the TJI's had taken on some moisture before installation. The sheetrock could have been installed shortly after. Then, if the wood dried out, it would contract, and create a space between the sheetrock and the joists??


----------



## 7346 (Feb 1, 2007)

Possibly. However, the joists were up for at least a week before the drywall. I contacted USG (drywall provider) today. Their 800 line simply refers you to their on-line site, but a local rep did respond to my e-mail within a 2 hours. He did not have any immediate ideas but wants me to wait for some heating and cooling cycles (e.g. until Spring). Nice to know they are responsive.

Thanks for everyone's input so far. Any other ideas?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like the drywall is not pulled tight to the joists. Glue would have helped the situation. I always use adhesive. You may be able to add more screws and help the situation. Probably a good idea to allow a couple of heat/air cycles as suggested. Then you can do any other necessary repairs/touchups and repaint. Like Atlantic suggested, the joists could have been sitting on a lumber yard somewhere in the rain for days. They wouldn't dry out completely in a week, especially if the HVAC system wasn't up and running yet.......


----------

